# Nags Head / Rodanthe



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking at planning an OBX fishing trip for the first week of Nov.. Looking at going to Rodanthe this year... was at nags head last October and really bad fishing... Opinions and information always welcomed!!! TIGHTLINES!!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

We’ll you can’t go by last year. Fishing was the worst I’ve seen in 15 years. All the way to south Hatteras.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Papa-T said:


> We’ll you can go by last year. Fishing was the worst I’ve seen in 15 years. All the way to south Hatteras.


I'll have to agree with that ........


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Are fish migrating later? A few decades ago when I could get to OBX more frequently, the 3rd week in October through the first week of November seemed to be the ideal time for large schools of most of the species people look for, from spot to big drum. I just recently returned to the VA area and fished OBX the last two years the last week in October and the first week in November, and it isn't anything like what it once was. I can't figure out of my timing no longer holds true, it was just dumb luck, or if something else is going on. But I can't afford spending that much money for a trip down there if the fishing has changed. 

I go back to the days when the Kitty Hawk pier in the fall was a magnet for spot, croaker, trout, whiting, spanish, pups, flounder, blues, with the occasional king mackerel or larger drum grabbing a bait and raising hell. And that's not even considering the guys fishing the end of the pier for larger stuff. But the last couple of times I checked out the piers down there it was just sad. I'm going to try it again in the spring sometime, but I'm wondering if you need to have the flexibility of a local to fish there any more.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

As one mentioned earlier, the weather plays a huge roll. Offshore wind for prolonged periods (like last fall) drove the teeny morsels out to deeper water .... and everything else followed.
The bulk of it may actually be due to the weather patterns and currents.
I'm going again tho, maybe twice this year but like you, I can't afford too many dry runs.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Young fellow up this way fished Rodanthe the first week of October and had great fishing, a couple of citation red drum and many over slot plus most other species, they had a blast. My buddy was at North Topsail Beach during that same time and had the best fishing he ever had in almost 25 yrs., of course I wasn't there this past fall damn it! Mother nature doesn't use the same precise calendar as we do. As far as not being able to afford trips down there, it's almost getting too expensive for me, rents have almost doubled in the last 3 yrs., and beach homes for sale the same, but people are still buying! Papa-T, you have the same luck as I, NONE!,...pop.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

OBX fishing is totally *dependent on wind* and like what was stated earlier in this thread if the wind is blowing at your back for long periods, you have to switch, or quit and do something else. 

On Hatteras if you have a prolonged West wind, you fish on the Sound Side of the Island and get that wind in your face.

There are some awesome Sound Side spots that require a boat and some truly awesome spots that require a hike and heavy duty shoes and long pants to protect from cacti and thorns. If you are willing to tote your stuff a mile or so through stuff that seems impenetrable and scratches you all up, you can get to places* no one else has fished all year*, because it is too tough a stroll.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Tightlines...sorry to intrude but I'm going to piggy back on your OP since I have a similar question and don't want to start an entirely new thread with this one already here.

Looking also to plan a trip with a buddy Oct 6-11ish timeframe (full moon may help a bit??). We are looking to catch reds but want to avoid elbow to elbow fishing. Was also thinking Rodanthe, Salvo, Hatteras. Have 4x4 vehicle if needed. I'm sure Hatteras is elbow to elbow, though Garboman's post is certainly appreciated and may have to get a little more info on those spots he's talking about!

As far as lodging goes, we want to keep costs to an absolute minimum. So, camping is an option, OR, if someone knows of some hole-in-the-wall cabin on the cheap, that would be ideal. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Fish Ramp 55 at the south end of Hatteras island, get down close to the inlet .... Stay at the "Sea Gull" in Hatteras Village .... 100 bucks a night and you can cram it full plus your dog ... Stop in at Teachs Lair Marina tackle shop for stuff you need and info ... Good Luck !


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

River said:


> Fish Ramp 55 at the south end of Hatteras island, get down close to the inlet .... Stay at the "Sea Gull" in Hatteras Village .... 100 bucks a night and you can cram it full plus your dog ... Stop in at Teachs Lair Marina tackle shop for stuff you need and info ... Good Luck !


 If ya down there might as well take a ferry ride when the wind is wrong....55 has really gotten narrow and is extremely crowded at times any more.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

55 Ok as long as you don't have a king tide, the beach itself has got wider in several places, the Points a round nub again, guess thats where the sand went .... Ocracoke is nice, totally agree ..


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

keep in mind the first week of november is also the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club fishing tournament that uses the beach pretty much from south of rodanthe down. 120 6 angler teams will be in town.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Papa-T said:


> We’ll you can’t go by last year. Fishing was the worst I’ve seen in 15 years. All the way to south Hatteras.


Maybe I can shed a little light on the subject. I have been fishing on the OBX since the early 80 's .I fished from Avon down to inlet. Up until the mid 1980s fishing was very good . Commercial fishermen bought up electronic equipment let over from Vietnam War. Sonar , radar ,etc. They put it to good use. At first the spot and croaker became depleted in short order. Schools of bunker [ menhaden'] would migrate down the beaches. Schools looked as though they were as large as football fields. Chopper blue fish ,, drum ,and about every known species of fish would join in the feeding. Then net boats would come in , using spotter planes to locate fish. These bunker were sold for fertilizer for 3 cent . That's right. 3 cent a pound . Sea mullet were fairly abundant until later part of 1980's . Then their population decreased rapidly along with blue fish. Flounder over fishing wasn't to far behind. I have a neighbor who has a very good business so he isn't depending on commercial fishing for a living. A couple years back , one week end he gigged over 200 lbs flounder in sound . Sold them for $5.00 a pound . Now recreational fishermen can only keep flounder for approx. one week out of the year. Of course commercial fishermen make up majority of N.C.M.F. panel is made up mainly of commercial fishermen. So, talk about fox guarding the hen house. Lets review. No croaker in surf , no sea mullet in surf, no spot in surf , no flounder in surf , no blue fish in surf and very few drum. If you want to catch fish on Hatteras you have to take boat down to inlet . Then fishing is still spotty.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Matey said:


> keep in mind the first week of november is also the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club fishing tournament that uses the beach pretty much from south of rodanthe down. 120 6 angler teams will be in town.


Don't even worry about that tournament. Its a staged tournament for just 2 days and last year we stayed between 32 and 48 with The Point Off Limits. We were on the beach by 7am off the beach by 4:30... If you are fishing in some team's assigned area just be cool and work with them its only for about 4 hours that they will be there..
Fiest week of Nov is a toss up.. Lots of sea mullet, Red and Black Drum usually in the surf ... but on clear water days you can smoke the bluefish if you're in the right place... Usually anywhere between 45 and 49.. on those 2 days of the tournaments are only a few times one can drive out on 45 along with the Capital City 4 wheeler Tournament. The rest of the time its Pedestrian only


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Just drive to the Point during Tournaments in the daytime, at Dusk it will get crowded.

If you are driving the beach and you see someone setting up stations for teams, I would keep driving as it may lead to conflict. Personally I have never fished a Beach Tournament, besides the MAN.

If you want big Drum then sleep all day and arrive out at the Point around 11:00 PM fresh and ready to go at it until after Dawn. Around 8:00 AM In the Morning when the Point fills up, go and have Breakfast and then putter around until afternoon and then go back to Sleep until 10:00 PM.

99% of the competition will be off the beach when you show back up at the Point.

And for the statement that "no blue fish in surf and very few drum " this is not true there are way more big Drum around now than back in the 1980's when we killed and ate the Big Drum and the Beach Girls wore earrings made out of Drum Stones in the Tri-Villages.

10 or more DrumPro's break 100 for the season in 2022, which had a bad late Fall due to West Winds.

If you caught 50 Citations back in the Day, you were the MAN.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Garboman said:


> Just drive to the Point during Tournaments in the daytime, at Dusk it will get crowded.
> 
> If you are driving the beach and you see someone setting up stations for teams, I would keep driving as it may lead to conflict. Personally I have never fished a Beach Tournament, besides the MAN.
> 
> ...


First


Garboman said:


> Just drive to the Point during Tournaments in the daytime, at Dusk it will get crowded.
> 
> If you are driving the beach and you see someone setting up stations for teams, I would keep driving as it may lead to conflict. Personally I have never fished a Beach Tournament, besides the MAN.
> 
> ...


First of all, after early April you have to have your vehicle off the beach by 9:00 pm. So that leaves out sleeping all day and fishing point after 9 pm. You are so correct there are a lot more red drum than in the past . Most of them school up and move into the sound when water temp. warms up . Vice versa in fall. I was referring to surf fishing mainly . To fish the point you have to be very good at long distance casting . A drum pro as you call them. With a hundred or more fishermen crowded on point your chances of catching any drum are ,limited , if you are a novice fisherman . Fishing to the left and to the right of point greatly reduces your chances of anything.


hatterasjon said:


> Maybe I can shed a little light on the subject. I have been fishing on the OBX since the early 80 's .I fished from Avon down to inlet. Up until the mid 1980s fishing was very good . Commercial fishermen bought up electronic equipment let over from Vietnam War. Sonar , radar ,etc. They put it to good use. At first the spot and croaker became depleted in short order. Schools of bunker [ menhaden'] would migrate down the beaches. Schools looked as though they were as large as football fields. Chopper blue fish ,, drum ,and about every known species of fish would join in the feeding. Then net boats would come in , using spotter planes to locate fish. These bunker were sold for fertilizer for 3 cent . That's right. 3 cent a pound . Sea mullet were fairly abundant until later part of 1980's . Then their population decreased rapidly along with blue fish. Flounder over fishing wasn't to far behind. I have a neighbor who has a very good business so he isn't depending on commercial fishing for a living. A couple years back , one week end he gigged over 200 lbs flounder in sound . Sold them for $5.00 a pound . Now recreational fishermen can only keep flounder for approx. one week out of the year. Of course commercial fishermen make up majority of N.C.M.F. panel is made up mainly of commercial fishermen. So, talk about fox guarding the hen house. Lets review. No croaker in surf , no sea mullet in surf, no spot in surf , no flounder in surf , no blue fish in surf and very few drum. If you want to catch fish on Hatteras you have to take boat down to inlet . Then fishing is still spotty.





Garboman said:


> Just drive to the Point during Tournaments in the daytime, at Dusk it will get crowded.
> 
> If you are driving the beach and you see someone setting up stations for teams, I would keep driving as it may lead to conflict. Personally I have never fished a Beach Tournament, besides the MAN.
> 
> ...





Garboman said:


> Just drive to the Point during Tournaments in the daytime, at Dusk it will get crowded.
> 
> If you are driving the beach and you see someone setting up stations for teams, I would keep driving as it may lead to conflict. Personally I have never fished a Beach Tournament, besides the MAN.
> 
> ...


First of all, you will not be able to drive on beach after 9m. starting in April.You are correct there are more red drum than in previous years . I was referring to surf fishing . Cape Point is about the only place you may have some luck .The point gets very crowded . Hundreds of fishermen trying to catch a fish. The people that do catch the fish are the Drum Pros .At one time you could set up tackle and wait for schools of blue fish or what ever to come down the beach. I stand by my statements. There are no spot in the surf , there are croakers in surf, there are very few sea mullet in surf , there are no flounder in surf . What are the odds of catching a drum in surf for novice fisherman.? If you want to catch anything you have to have a boat and fish the sound. I am up there pretty much year around . I walk the beaches with my dog and talk to a lot of surf fishermen. At one time I practically lived on the beaches fishing .The North Carolina Marine Fisheries have let the fish stocks crash. It will be years before flounder stocks will recover.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The original poster was going in November, another one was going in October, if you plan on late Spring you have to deal with the Turtle and Bird closures.

When the Turtle night time closures go into effect during Spring Drum season up until November you can leave your equipment at the Point in the afternoon, park your vehicle at the fish cleaning station and stroll back to the Point and then fish all night mostly with just a few other hardy souls out there. Sometimes it works and sometimes its a long cold fishless night.

Days of driving up to the Point in Mid October during midday and having the Tip pretty much to yourself ended 30 years ago.

During May-October these days when all the Trucks fire up at 9:00 PM at the Point and leave the beach en masse and do not bother to dim their lights the fishing shuts down for a few hours and sometimes all night dependent of the tides and current conditions, but if you want to suck it up and do what it takes to get one and you are not out casting most folks, stay the night, it might be epic.

Surf fishing for anything else than big drum has gone down hill as in non-existent, that is for sure and the only reason Big Drum thrived is because of the Moratoriums. Commercial big Drum sales were banned well before the Rec ban so in mid 1990's when 200 Drum got killed in one afternoon, only the recs were to blame.

Odds are against short casters and those on limited time schedules for big Drum which is going to kick off in 35 days or so down a the Secret Spot. If you want to get a few Citations invest in $$$ equipment and sharpen your skill sets and quit your job come mid March until Mid November and fish hard..

Since they close down most all the Piers at night these days during Drum season it makes it tough compared to the old days when you could cast a couple drum rods out on the end of Rodanthe and lay down in your sleeping bag under the rods with the reel clickers waking you up at 4:00 AM with some monster on the other end...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

When I started seriously Fishing for King Mackerel on the OBX piers in the 1970's, one of the Men I learned from let me know that King Fishing was way better back in the Day......... and that the schools of Fatback when on for miles and miles.....until the Big Red Boats from Reedsville got on them.....

When I was 10 years old in 1965, I could feed my entire family multiple meals with a half hours fishing at dawn on the Kitty Hawk beaches. Used a Sears spin casting reel with a red top. Caught so many fish that my Mother begged me to stop bringing them in for my Father to clean. Seen a few fish killed since then, guess what we are all to blame for what it is these days...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Garboman said:


> When I started seriously Fishing for King Mackerel on the OBX piers in the 1970's, one of the Men I learned from let me know that King Fishing was way better back in the Day......... and that the schools of Fatback when on for miles and miles.....until the Big Red Boats from Reedsville got on them.....
> 
> When I was 10 years old in 1965, I could feed my entire family multiple meals with a half hours fishing at dawn on the Kitty Hawk beaches. Used a Sears spin casting reel with a red top. Caught so many fish that my Mother begged me to stop bringing them in for my Father to clean. Seen a few fish killed since then, guess what we are all to blame for what it is these days...





Garboman said:


> When I started seriously Fishing for King Mackerel on the OBX piers in the 1970's, one of the Men I learned from let me know that King Fishing was way better back in the Day......... and that the schools of Fatback when on for miles and miles.....until the Big Red Boats from Reedsville got on them.....
> 
> When I was 10 years old in 1965, I could feed my entire family multiple meals with a half hours fishing at dawn on the Kitty Hawk beaches. Used a Sears spin casting reel with a red top. Caught so many fish that my Mother begged me to stop bringing them in for my Father to clean. Seen a few fish killed since then, guess what we are all to blame for what it is these days...


 Great info, truly wish I could have lived all that. My oldest son and family are taking my wife and I for our 50th wedding anniversary to one of those beautiful homes all the way down at the end of Hatteras near the ferry access in May. He likes driving out the Pole rd. and surf fishing different spots, we have only done this a couple of times with little success, still beautiful however. He will probably take his boat also, I'd like to see and fish the back waters, never had the privilege before.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I have to say with sadness all the above post are true. Its been 50 years this summer since I first drove to and fished the OBX. I'm sure my memory makes things seem worse than they are now but I don't think so. I used to squeeze every minute I could running to the OBX when working. I fished hard. Surf and boat. When it got to the point I had to sit 10 minutes to turn left on 12 where my lot to retire on was at and the fishing became what was described currently above it was time to do what I do now. Pull a large camper down about 4-6 weeks a year and go back home. I don't even want to get started on what happened at places like Oak Island......
But I am thankful I lived through some great times. I hate my son in law is missing what I had......


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> Great info, truly wish I could have lived all that. My oldest son and family are taking my wife and I for our 50th wedding anniversary to one of those beautiful homes all the way down at the end of Hatteras near the ferry access in May. He likes driving out the Pole rd. and surf fishing different spots, we have only done this a couple of times with little success, still beautiful however. He will probably take his boat also, I'd like to see and fish the back waters, never had the privilege before.


Like to meet ya.......I'll be down for about 3 weeks in May. I will stay at the campground close to you. Actually I can see the ferry's coming in and out. take care...


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

_When I was 10 years old in 1965, I could feed my entire family multiple meals with a half hours fishing at dawn on the Kitty Hawk beaches. Used a Sears spin casting reel with a red top. Caught so many fish that my Mother begged me to stop bringing them in for my Father to clean. Seen a few fish killed since then, guess what we are all to blame for what it is these days..._ 

I would say that with the big schools migrating in fall and spring, and the amount of baitfish moving into the surf and attracting dusk and dawn predators in the summer, it wasn't hard for me to pick a spot anywhere from Corolla to Kitty Hawk back in the day and bring home a meal, usually several. For me that lasted up into the '90s, until I left the mid-Atlantic area. An 8 ft rod and a Penn 450 SS were more than enough to handle anything I might encounter, which for me meant blues up to 8 lb, specks up to 4 lbs, weakfish up to 2 lbs, puppy drum up to 5 or 6 lbs, and whiting, spot, croaker, and flounders. You could go days when it might only be panfish hitting a piece of shrimp or a strip of flounder belly, but every now and then in the evening a school of tailor blues might chase bait into the surf and tear up spoons or gotchas, or on a crisp fall morning a school of good size trout might come by in the first trough and hit bucktails or rapalas. 

The last few years I've gone back down there during what I used to consider prime season and the fishing is nowhere near as good. And it's not just the weather. I ran into bad weather before and even under adverse conditions I was always able to keep working and find a school of something that would bite, and often times a rough surf and wind merely roiled up the bottom and brought the crab, flea, and worm feeders closer in. Nowadays it just seems to shut down completely or require hitting a pier (and even that isn't the same).

The quantity and frequency doesn't seem the same to me as what it was in the '70s and '80s. I'm still catching some fish, but I'm working a lot harder.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

retired said:


> Like to meet ya.......I'll be down for about 3 weeks in May. I will stay at the campground close to you. Actually I can see the ferry's coming in and out. take care...


sounds good...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Three Million plus visitors to CHNS in 2021 a new record up from 2.9mil the year before.

Some of these people must of brought fishing equipment with them, this needs to be restricted.

I do have memories of being the only person standing out at the tip with a heaver in my hand, but I pretty sure that was on nights or days when it was just too cold..........or else it was pouring rain...

It is what it is. Most of the old time DrumPros I grew up with will not even fish the Point these days due to the crowds.

I decided that I was going to repair two pairs of neopreme waders I have that leaked at the seams. Most everyone complains about neopreme due to the propensity to perspire in them. When they first came out if was like a miracle compared to rubberized cloth waders that weighed a ton. Anyway it gives me incentive to lose some weight, so I do not struggle too much to get in them, if I decide to wear them.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Garboman said:


> Three Million plus visitors to CHNS in 2021 a new record up from 2.9mil the year before.
> 
> Some of these people must of brought fishing equipment with them, this needs to be restricted.
> 
> ...


I have wondered myself when fishing restrictions will come about. It cannot continue as it is. I got a set of those waders looking at me now.......and I might as well just poured them full of water from leaking or sweating. In the end it made no difference. Last year was the first time I had been to the point in years and it was for a exceptional blue run that was happening. My wife had a great time. I handed her rods to just keep throwing with.My wife is a good deal younger than me, still working. She has considered taking a Traveling RN position on the island. I ask her did she want to put up with tourist season.........NOPE. But she knows how much I love the place. 
I'll buy another boat if we decide to go stay there for a extended period.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input and reading. At the end... It's just nice to be able to go down and fish, so I really can not complain! TIGHTLINES!!!!


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

7.62 said:


> Hey Tightlines...sorry to intrude but I'm going to piggy back on your OP since I have a similar question and don't want to start an entirely new thread with this one already here.
> 
> Looking also to plan a trip with a buddy Oct 6-11ish timeframe (full moon may help a bit??). We are looking to catch reds but want to avoid elbow to elbow fishing. Was also thinking Rodanthe, Salvo, Hatteras. Have 4x4 vehicle if needed. I'm sure Hatteras is elbow to elbow, though Garboman's post is certainly appreciated and may have to get a little more info on those spots he's talking about!
> 
> As far as lodging goes, we want to keep costs to an absolute minimum. So, camping is an option, OR, if someone knows of some hole-in-the-wall cabin on the cheap, that would be ideal. Any info is appreciated!


A full moon works against you. At least for drum . When the moon is full or near full the moon light reflexes off the ocean floor and makes it light enough for fish to move in near shore and feed. They then move back to deeper water near dawn.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

hatterasjon said:


> A full moon works against you. At least for drum . When the moon is full or near full the moon light reflexes off the ocean floor and makes it light enough for fish to move in near shore and feed. They then move back to deeper water near dawn.


That’s why you fish all night 😁


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

jahtez said:


> Are fish migrating later? A few decades ago when I could get to OBX more frequently, the 3rd week in October through the first week of November seemed to be the ideal time for large schools of most of the species people look for, from spot to big drum. I just recently returned to the VA area and fished OBX the last two years the last week in October and the first week in November, and it isn't anything like what it once was. I can't figure out of my timing no longer holds true, it was just dumb luck, or if something else is going on. But I can't afford spending that much money for a trip down there if the fishing has changed.
> 
> I go back to the days when the Kitty Hawk pier in the fall was a magnet for spot, croaker, trout, whiting, spanish, pups, flounder, blues, with the occasional king mackerel or larger drum grabbing a bait and raising hell. And that's not even considering the guys fishing the end of the pier for larger stuff. But the last couple of times I checked out the piers down there it was just sad. I'm going to try it again in the spring sometime, but I'm wondering if you need to have the flexibility of a local to fish there any more.


I am Jon , a voice from the wilderness, I mean the NC coast. Almost all the fish stocks have crashed. Flounder are in a death spiral also. Has anyone thought about the 2022 flounder regs. this year ? Drum roll please. I will now enlighten you. It is not by accident that the NC Marine Fisheries , heavily influenced by commercial fisherman , give recreational fishermen Sept. 01 - Sept. 14 . to catch flounder . The average water temp. in Pamlico Sound is 78.6 degrees F. at that time. Flounder along with drum prefer water temp. around 70 or a little below. Flounder do not like HOT WATER. FLOUNDER do not HOT WATER. They move to cooler water like in dredged navigation channels. Do you know why commercial flounder fishing this year is Oct. 01-19 th. Avg. water temp. will average 72 degrees in sound . More to flounders delight. The only way any for recreational fisherman to catch fish is going to be by boat. Of course this past month [ Jan ] commercial fishermen had the whole month to catch 15 ,000 lbs. of flounder in NC ocean side waters. That leaves slim and none for surf fishing. In the sounds this coming Oct. commercial fishermen can put out gill net , pound nets , and do some flounder gigging on the side. So the fishermen who have been told by tackle shop employees , The wind is out of the wrong direction , had a storm last month , barometric pressure too low , barometric pressure too high. THE BEAT GOES ON . As one tackle shop owner I know told me fishermen can't handle the truth . Fishermen will go to another tackle shop that preaches sun shine , lolly pops and lots of fish. To find water temp. in Hatteras Inlet go on line and google Pamlico Sound Temp. Scroll down to Ocean Temps in Pamlico Sound. It is quiet helpful. Now for some good news . To catch flounder and drum go down to inlet. take a boat out from Teaches Lair or other marinas near by. Buy some Gamakatsu 02312 hooks. Size 2/0 octopus . You want the color red . I repeat RED. Use a 20 lb. test flouracarbon leader 18-20 " length. Put hook on leader followed by small skirt . Then add several glass beads ,not plastic, Glass beads will click each other thus making a clicking sound . Which attracts fish. Red ,yellow , pearl color. Go out into Hatteras Inlet on a rising tide .Put a 3 " or so live mullet on hook or mud minnows . Hooked through the eyes. OUCH> Add a flat round 1 oz. or so sliding sinker . Throw your line out toward ocean . Just sit back and let boat drift across ferry channel toward small sand spits. Be careful not to drift in front of a ferry crossing. I'm sure being run over by a ferry would ruin a good fishing trip.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Before you flounder fishermen go and buy a custom made ,super dooper, flounder rod and reel. There is a wed site all of you need to read . As a matter of fact it is a must read. The NCMFD , fisheries have just released quota s for this fall. The ruling was to be 50 % commercial and 50 % recreational flounder harvest. With a little arm twisting from commercial fisherman quota 70 % them and 30 % for sport fishermen For this year and next. Oh, go to Outer Banks News Hatteras the full article is there . under fishing report..


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

hatterasjon said:


> Before you flounder fishermen go and buy a custom made ,super dooper, flounder rod and reel. There is a wed site all of you need to read . As a matter of fact it is a must read. The NCMFD , fisheries have just released quota s for this fall. The ruling was to be 50 % commercial and 50 % recreational flounder harvest. With a little arm twisting from commercial fisherman quota 70 % them and 30 % for sport fishermen For this year and next. Oh, go to Outer Banks News Hatteras the full article is there . under fishing report..


Let me amend that web site it is

ISLAND FREE PRESS HATTERAS Donna Barnett.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Them Sand Bar Sharks and Hammerheads are eating all the Flounder up they want right now at the Point likely, way more than you might think. Moratorium on one species...the Sand Bar Shark and guess what they be eating regular......

One low tide a few years back at the Point I watched a 7 foot Sandbar come over a shallow bar into this tide pool right at the bird enclosure. Water was perhaps 18 inches deep in the tide pool at full low: This Sandbar Shark was munching away on Baby Flounder. It was the kind of tide pool that one would let a child play in because you perceived it to be safe. It was not safe for those Baby Flounder that is for sure.

When you watch a big Hammerhead slowly swim down along the first drop in a long slough North of the Point, every Flounder and Ray have to view it as a miracle if for some reason the Hammer does not detect them laying in the sand with its electrical sonar system on its head lobes.

I am just a about to begin a build on a new super custom flounder stick as soon as I finish the 1306 that is on the lathe.

When I was a child a barefoot old man fished for flounder every morning up and down the beach in front of our house in Kitty Hawk. Used a Carolina Rig with an egg sinker and three inch long triangles of Flounder Belly. He would stroll down the 1st Drop letting the bait roll around. He always had a smile on his weathered face and couple flounder in a sack over his shoulder. This was 58 years ago this Summer.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Garboman said:


> Them Sand Bar Sharks and Hammerheads are eating all the Flounder up they want right now at the Point likely, way more than you might think. Moratorium on one species...the Sand Bar Shark and guess what they be eating regular......
> 
> One low tide a few years back at the Point I watched a 7 foot Sandbar come over a shallow bar into this tide pool right at the bird enclosure. Water was perhaps 18 inches deep in the tide pool at full low: This Sandbar Shark was munching away on Baby Flounder. It was the kind of tide pool that one would let a child play in because you perceived it to be safe. It was not safe for those Baby Flounder that is for sure.
> 
> ...





Garboman said:


> Them Sand Bar Sharks and Hammerheads are eating all the Flounder up they want right now at the Point likely, way more than you might think. Moratorium on one species...the Sand Bar Shark and guess what they be eating regular......
> 
> One low tide a few years back at the Point I watched a 7 foot Sandbar come over a shallow bar into this tide pool right at the bird enclosure. Water was perhaps 18 inches deep in the tide pool at full low: This Sandbar Shark was munching away on Baby Flounder. It was the kind of tide pool that one would let a child play in because you perceived it to be safe. It was not safe for those Baby Flounder that is for sure.
> 
> ...


Mr. Garboman , fore you go cusin them thar sharks of eating all thems flounder ocean side , the commercial fishermen were allotted 20,000 lbs. of flounder from ocean . North Carolina . Jan.01- Jan. 31 2022 . If my math is right that's 10 tons. At the same time recreational fishermen could harvest 1 flounder from ocean daily. Recreational f


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

That was a fun read but I’m not really thinking your entirely serious? Maybe those hammerheads are a metaphor for politicians that allow commercial fishermen to chew up all those baby flounder? Like I said it was a fun read and I love the accent! I might give some fresh flounder belly cuts a shot when I go down to fish this spring! I’ll let you know how it works out?

Von


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry fellas but when I lived on Hatteras the Midgett Families of Rodanthe employed me Flounder netting in the Pamlico.

Flounder Netting kills, that is for sure....Turtles...Stingrays...Birds....Flounders too...

That was better part of three decades ago, but I still view that the resources of Hatteras predominately belongs to the families that have lived on Hatteras for the last 350 some years.

The rest of us are just Tourists.

It is a Hatteras thing perhaps you will be unable to understand, but these were my friends and neighbors and the ones that are still living still smile at me when I come to play with the Red Drum.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not cussing the Sharks I was commenting on what happens when the predator-prey equation gets out of balance.

Anyway as I have stated I count the families of Hatteras as being amongst my friends and I always stand behind my friends...right or wrong...I am behind them...


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Garboman said:


> Sorry fellas but when I lived on Hatteras the Midgett Families of Rodanthe employed me Flounder netting in the Pamlico.
> 
> Flounder Netting kills, that is for sure....Turtles...Stingrays...Birds....Flounders too...
> 
> ...


Back in the 1980 s' large commercial processing boats out of Willmington , Morehead City , etc trawled off the point with roller nets . School after school of bunker were scooped up. Sold as fertilizer. Three cent a pound. Blue fish , drum , sea mullet were caught up in this .Nothing was said by N.C.M.F about this rape and slaughter of these fish . If the trawlers had wheels they could do donuts and wheeles on the beaches. As a matter of fact some of the members contacted one of the N.C. Senators . He more or less said when recreational fishermen sweeten the pot he might listen . My momma didn't raise a complete fool . I can't name him. Even boats from Georgia and trawl off shore. I had a neighbor from Rocky Mt. He has a construction business .He got a license to gig flounder . One week end he gigged over 200 lbs flounder . As I am sure you know flounder are gigged at night . When light shines there eyes they can't tell a 12 " from 15 ".


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

“That was better part of three decades ago, but I still view that the resources of Hatteras predominately belongs to the families that have lived on Hatteras for the last 350 some years.”

Honestly I didn’t think this was a serious discussion. I guess I kinda dropped into the middle of it and didn’t read enough of the prior post.

My family has been in North Carolina paying taxes to the state, federal government and the king before that and so have many more folks. I figure I and many others have a claim on some of those fish too!

Von


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Garboman said:


> Sorry fellas but when I lived on Hatteras the Midgett Families of Rodanthe employed me Flounder netting in the Pamlico.
> 
> Flounder Netting kills, that is for sure....Turtles...Stingrays...Birds....Flounders too...
> 
> ...


Ok, but the Midgette families (and others) own stores and restaurants that cater to tourists, run real estate agencies that rent to tourists and sell homes to new buyers on the OBX. I see that name involved with a fair number of enterprises down there. You can't have it both ways, feeling that the resources predominantly belong to the early families when all the while they're part of the effort to bring in more of those who visit (and stay) for those same resources. It seems to me that those families have been cashing in on all those that have followed them onto the OBX over the years.

So perhaps a different way to look at it is that the Midgettes and others have traded their initial set of resources and lifestyle for another. Perhaps they feel that they didn't have a choice and were steamrollered by change and development, but that battle was lost decades ago.

Question: did you know Damon Tatem?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Sad part thru all the finger pointing the recreational fisherman is the one screwed over.......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have not seen Damon Tatum since he closed his store. I used to go in there a lot. Think about those days every time I go by the location.

If your family was paying the King then I guess you deserve a few more Flounder than the rest of us.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

They closed commercial fishing within one-half mile of the Point a long time ago, sometimes it is violated but most of the time the boats stay off because of shoaling issues.

I believe in ending the Menhaden Fishery forever starting this afternoon.

I do not begrudge anyone making a few dollars off Flounder. I did it when there was no other work available, that would allow me to stay on Hatteras. It is difficult being a beach bum sometimes when you are young.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

jahtez said:


> Ok, but the Midgette families (and others) own stores and restaurants that cater to tourists, run real estate agencies that rent to tourists and sell homes to new buyers on the OBX. I see that name involved with a fair number of enterprises down there. You can't have it both ways, feeling that the resources predominantly belong to the early families when all the while they're part of the effort to bring in more of those who visit (and stay) for those same resources. It seems to me that those families have been cashing in on all those that have followed them onto the OBX over the years.
> 
> So perhaps a different way to look at it is that the Midgettes' and others have traded their initial set of resources and lifestyle for another. Perhaps they feel that they didn't have a choice and were steamrollered by change and development, but that battle was lost decades ago.
> 
> Question: did you know Damon Tatem?


You are so correct. The Hatteras locals aka. as bankers . also not only think they own all the fish but also think they own and have control of business' . They are losing control now .The bankers tried to keep Food Lion out of Avon. Also tried to keep Dollar General out , didn't work. The bankers have been able to keep fast foods out.. Like Mc Donalds and so on .What I can't understand is why they , along with Dare County block outsiders from coming back on island after major storm along with locals in stage one of re entery .A lot of propery owners on Hatteras own Mc Mansions . Where some of these people pay upward of 6-7 thousand dollars property tax each year but can't come back same time as some locals who pay 6 to 7 hundred a year in property tax. on trailer in back woods.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tried to keep crybabies out too but it did not work.


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Garboman said:


> I have not seen Damon Tatum since he closed his store. I used to go in there a lot. Think about those days every time I go by the location.
> 
> If your family was paying the King then I guess you deserve a few more Flounder than the rest of us.


I don't 'deserve' any more than anyone else.

Yeah, Tatem was THE guy to get to know back in the day, especially when you were new to the OBX and trying to figure out the what, how, and where of fishing the area, especially during the time when the whole thing was a just few Winks, Andersons, the Trading Post, and some seafood restaurants (back when you brought your groceries with you). He was friendly, generous with his knowledge, helpful when it came to making sure you were set up properly, and pretty much always able to provide tips and put you on fish even when the going appeared tough otherwise. He fixed more than a few reels for me over the years, sold me a bunch of tackle (I still have some of that gear), and I still fish a few of the spots he put me onto. For me, he was an indispensable part of fishing OBX, and one of the major characters from the time you're referencing.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Thousands of Flounders on Pea Island go un-molested every year, you fellas Drive by them when you come and visit Hatteras.. All you have to do is park your car on RT. 12 and hike in a mile or so through thorn and mosquito infested thickets and you will be on them.

That is where we set our Flounder nets up on the shoals off Pea Island. At the time the Flounder got boxed and iced at the Fish House in Rodanthe and then sent to the Fulton Fish Market. We got up to $3.00 a pound for them in 1991.

Where the new boat ramp is at Rodanthe Creek is where the Fish Houses were. Rodanthe Fish Houses are all gone, replaced by Wind Surfers and Dollar General.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Garboman said:


> I have not seen Damon Tatum since he closed his store. I used to go in there a lot. Think about those days every time I go by the location.
> 
> If your family was paying the King then I guess you deserve a few more Flounder than the rest of us.


Every family that has deep enough roots here in NC paid the King of Englands taxes.

I’m not asking for more but more than two weeks to catch a few doesn’t seem like too much to ask. 

Von


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a friend whose family owns a seafood market about 15 minutes from my house in VA. His family owned a business in Hatteras and were driven off the island back in 2007/2008 primarily as a result of the Audobon Society’s Piping Plover game. 

Today we were talking getting excited about Spring fishing and he reminded me about it along the movie that was made about Hatteras. It should give more perspective to folks who don’t know the history etc. 

America’s Beach The People of Hatteras Island OBX. Can watch on You Tube


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

hatterasjon said:


> You are so correct. The Hatteras locals aka. as bankers . also not only think they own all the fish but also think they own and have control of business' . They are losing control now .The bankers tried to keep Food Lion out of Avon. Also tried to keep Dollar General out , didn't work. The bankers have been able to keep fast foods out.. Like Mc Donalds and so on .What I can't understand is why they , along with Dare County block outsiders from coming back on island after major storm along with locals in stage one of re entery .A lot of propery owners on Hatteras own Mc Mansions . Where some of these people pay upward of 6-7 thousand dollars property tax each year but can't come back same time as some locals who pay 6 to 7 hundred a year in property tax. on trailer in back woods.


Go to va beach, ocean city, myrtle beach, any other over developed resort town if that's what you prefer. The smallness is what makes places like hatteras, ocracoke, chincoteague enjoyable. And as far as the locals go, it's their home. How would you like it if someone came to stay at your house and started renovating it to make it more pleasing to them. The out of town property owners make enough off their rental properties they should pay more in taxes, for aiding and abetting tourons.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Benji said:


> Go to va beach, ocean city, myrtle beach, any other over developed resort town if that's what you prefer. The smallness is what makes places like hatteras, ocracoke, chincoteague enjoyable. And as far as the locals go, it's their home. How would you like it if someone came to stay at your house and started renovating it to make it more pleasing to them. The out of town property owners make enough off their rental properties they should pay more in taxes, for aiding and abetting tourons.


As you know the OBX had three million visitors last year. In not too distant future Hatteras will be more like Hilton Head Island. Due to the rapid cost of living there the locals had to move to the main land and commute to to HHI to work. People from California , Washington D.C. ,Chicago , and other larger cities are buying up land on Hatteras like crazy. These people are fleeing the crime ridden cities . As society falls further .more people will seek Hatteras. I understand where you are coming from though. They are bringing lots of money with them. Remember the golden rule , he who has the gold makes the rules. Look no further than area around Hatteras Ferry docks. At one time CAMA said that land could never be filled and developed . Look at it now. Money talks and bs walks.You are correct out of town property owners do and should pay more in taxes { which they do } After a hurricane shouldn't people with million dollar homes have same reentry priority as locals? If not why ?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

hatterasjon said:


> You are correct out of town property owners do and should pay more in taxes { which they do } After a hurricane shouldn't people with million dollar homes have same reentry priority as locals?  If not why ?


You don't think the people who live there year round should be able to assess the damage to their homes and begin repairs, when in an area with limited contractors and building supplies, before someone who owns a vacation or income property in which they do not reside full time, first? Really?


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Benji said:


> You don't think the people who live there year round should be able to assess the damage to their homes and begin repairs, when in an area with limited contractors and building supplies, before someone who owns a vacation or income property in which they do not reside full time, first? Really?


I am glad you brought that up .How about south of Buxton ,on Highway 12, there is a beer joint , Pop's. Right before you get to Pop's ,and around it and below it you will see a lot of single wide trailers in different conditions . Going on down toward Frisco turn into one of these streets and look at who abodes in these residences. Mucho Mexicans and other illegal aliens. You can't miss. Their trailers they are the ones with two junk cars out front , three junk yard dogs chained to rusted out trailer axles , Five snotty nosed children playing in the street. My point , these people have a valid drivers license with their address on it. Most of these people rent these trailers from slum lords or worse . Yet , because Dare County list them as legal residents , illegals and all , they have re entry priority as the locals. Now do you think it is fair for people that have very expensive homes down there and a lot of people that have these homes are dependent on rental income to help pay mortgages . So , are you saying that these illegal aliens [ taco bunnies ] should have a higher priority on re entry than property owners that aren't legal residents .?, I don't own an expensive house down there . Nothing to write home about . I do believe in an equal playing field though. Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

hatterasjon said:


> I am glad you brought that up .How about south of Buxton ,on Highway 12, there is a beer joint , Pop's. Right before you get to Pop's ,and around it and below it you will see a lot of single wide trailers in different conditions . Going on down toward Frisco turn into one of these streets and look at who abodes in these residences. Mucho Mexicans and other illegal aliens. You can't miss. Their trailers they are the ones with two junk cars out front , three junk yard dogs chained to rusted out trailer axles , Five snotty nosed children playing in the street. My point , these people have a valid drivers license with their address on it. Most of these people rent these trailers from slum lords or worse . Yet , because Dare County list them as legal residents , illegals and all , they have re entry priority as the locals. Now do you think it is fair for people that have very expensive homes down there and a lot of people that have these homes are dependent on rental income to help pay mortgages . So , are you saying that these illegal aliens [ taco bunnies ] should have a higher priority on re entry than property owners that aren't legal residents .?, I don't own an expensive house down there . Nothing to write home about . I do believe in an equal playing field though. Looking forward to your reply.


Ya dude i do. Who cares what race they are or if they live in a trailer, they should be entitled to go pick up their belongings that have been strewn across the island and figure out what they're going to do for a place to live, so they can return to work/life whatever, before someone who doesn't live there does. Insurance will cover repairs that's what it's for. If you or anyone is so ignorant as to own an income property without a plan to be able to pay a mortgage in case of a disaster, someone else will buy it. The people who live and work there own it, simply as that. Even better than that. You retire, buy a house and move there full time, you're still a come here. A few might like you if you can fit in. Most will be nice to your face, but you're still not necessarily welcome.

Also call someone a taco bunny to their face and see if they don't fuck your prick ass up.


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Benji said:


> Go to va beach, ocean city, myrtle beach, any other over developed resort town if that's what you prefer. The smallness is what makes places like hatteras, ocracoke, chincoteague enjoyable. And as far as the locals go, it's their home. How would you like it if someone came to stay at your house and started renovating it to make it more pleasing to them. The out of town property owners make enough off their rental properties they should pay more in taxes, for aiding and abetting tourons.


I've been around long enough to know that nothing stays the same. When I first went down to Kitty Hawk, Kill Devils Hills, and Nags head those places were ghost towns in the winter, nothing was open , and at night you could drive for miles along that beach road without seeing a light in a cottage. The beach rental places were those little cinderblock saltboxes that used to hug down behind the dune and seemed like they were built in the '40s and '50s. Now, that whole strip seems like one big town and a year-round residential community that looks more like Northern Virginia than the beach shanty town I first came to love. For most of the OBX above Oregon Inlet, the small town thing is long since gone. And even in Buxton, Hatteras, and Ocracoke the new cottages, marina homes, and dockominiums, along with the restaurants and shopping and other facilities those things attract are starting to take over.

I understand the original folks wanting to preserve that lifestyle, hell I would too. But change, development, and some displacement are inevitable. And dissing tourists isn't the answer.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

jahtez said:


> I've been around long enough to know that nothing stays the same. When I first went down to Kitty Hawk, Kill Devils Hills, and Nags head those places were ghost towns in the winter, nothing was open , and at night you could drive for miles along that beach road without seeing a light in a cottage. The beach rental places were those little cinderblock saltboxes that used to hug down behind the dune and seemed like they were built in the '40s and '50s. Now, that whole strip seems like one big town and a year-round residential community that looks more like Northern Virginia than the beach shanty town I first came to love. For most of the OBX above Oregon Inlet, the small town thing is long since gone. And even in Buxton, Hatteras, and Ocracoke the new cottages, marina homes, and dockominiums, along with the restaurants and shopping and other facilities those things attract are starting to take over.
> 
> I understand the original folks wanting to preserve that lifestyle, hell I would too. But change, development, and some displacement are inevitable. And dissing tourists isn't the answer.


Not dissing tourists, just entitled people that think they own something because they rented a house for $5000 a week one week out the year. If you can go places and have respect for people that live there, generally you'll be more than welcomed.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t have much sympathy for the old down east money folks or the new money folks. They either think they own it or plan on buying it and that’s just the same old big money crap. 

First access to the area under really bad conditions should go to the folks that have no where else to go and it seems that is the way it’s set up now.

All I want is more than two weeks to fish for flounder so I can plan around the weather and have a chance to drive down to the coast and catch a few. 

Von


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

jahtez said:


> I've been around long enough to know that nothing stays the same. When I first went down to Kitty Hawk, Kill Devils Hills, and Nags head those places were ghost towns in the winter, nothing was open , and at night you could drive for miles along that beach road without seeing a light in a cottage. The beach rental places were those little cinderblock saltboxes that used to hug down behind the dune and seemed like they were built in the '40s and '50s. Now, that whole strip seems like one big town and a year-round residential community that looks more like Northern Virginia than the beach shanty town I first came to love. For most of the OBX above Oregon Inlet, the small town thing is long since gone. And even in Buxton, Hatteras, and Ocracoke the new cottages, marina homes, and dockominiums, along with the restaurants and shopping and other facilities those things attract are starting to take over.
> 
> I understand the original folks wanting to preserve that lifestyle, hell I would too. But change, development, and some displacement are inevitable. And dissing tourists isn't the answer.


I have been up there pretty much since the early 1980 s' It was really great then . Fishing was fantastic , roads not crowded , The been heres enjoyed getting all the money they could from the tourist in summer but wanted them out by late fall so they could go back to their peaceful existence . It worked quiet well for a number of years but tourists numbers greatly increased . This past year there were three million tourist that visited the OBX. It is so crowded that it is unreal in summer . The Food Lion in Avon does more business than any other Food Lion in US. The locals still believe they own the fish , land , any everything in it . Those days are pretty much over with . With in less than ten years the locals will be wishing things were as good as today. I told one person I know he should switch over to making buggy whips instead of custom made rods . Horse and buggies will come back before good surf fishing.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Benji said:


> Ya dude i do. Who cares what race they are or if they live in a trailer, they should be entitled to go pick up their belongings that have been strewn across the island and figure out what they're going to do for a place to live, so they can return to work/life whatever, before someone who doesn't live there does. Insurance will cover repairs that's what it's for. If you or anyone is so ignorant as to own an income property without a plan to be able to pay a mortgage in case of a disaster, someone else will buy it. The people who live and work there own it, simply as that. Even better than that. You retire, buy a house and move there full time, you're still a come here. A few might like you if you can fit in. Most will be nice to your face, but you're still not necessarily welcome.
> 
> Also call someone a taco bunny to their face and see if they don't fuck your prick ass up.


Thank you for your last paragraph . You summed up the attitudes of a majority of the locals. Especially your statement "The people who live and work there own it " You forgot to mention that they think they own the fish also. Even the people from other parts of NC are considered come heres. Of course there are those that are called "furners " and of course the so called tourons. As soon as the locals realize they no longer own the island the happier they will be. It will be interesting to see what happens after the next hurricane . The money people will have their lawyers sue Dare County in regard to re entry . Property owners ,non resident , will have the last word . Good talking to you.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What happens after the next Hurricane will be the same thing that happened after the last and the one before than. The people of Hatteras will salvage what they can and pick up the pieces of their lives.

If folks are worried about their investments, they can stay during the Hurricane. no one will force them out, Mandatory Evacuation does not include handcuffing non-resident property owners and putting them in the back of a Dodge Charger and transporting them off the Island. Staying on Hatteras during a Hurricane is not really all that bad, You fill all your coolers with ice and then you just spend a fair amount of time wondering if the water will come and kill you and then after a while you get tired and go to sleep with the house just a rocking from the winds.....You wake up the next day, Hot...Without Power...and start cleaning up...I usually felt kind of numb....

The investment property owners will call their Island Real Estate Management companies, not their Lawyers and the working folks will get working on repairs to the expensive homes after the working folks have made sure their children have a bed to sleep in for the night and a yard clear of debris to run around in bare feet whilst their parents make sure the rental units are clean and ready for when re-entry is allowed.

Last time I checked there was no Law that says you cannot fish for Flounder 24/7 365 Days a Year in North Carolina, you just can not keep them. I have not killed a Flounder in 30 years. Catch one from time to time, put them back to grow bigger.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Garboman said:


> What happens after the next Hurricane will be the same thing that happened after the last and the one before than. The people of Hatteras will salvage what they can and pick up the pieces of their lives.
> 
> If folks are worried about their investments, they can stay during the Hurricane. no one will force them out, Mandatory Evacuation does not include handcuffing non-resident property owners and putting them in the back of a Dodge Charger and transporting them off the Island. Staying on Hatteras during a Hurricane is not really all that bad, You fill all your coolers with ice and then you just spend a fair amount of time wondering if the water will come and kill you and then after a while you get tired and go to sleep with the house just a rocking from the winds.....You wake up the next day, Hot...Without Power...and start cleaning up...I usually felt kind of numb....
> 
> ...


As I have very little insurance on my house . I have stayed in it and rode out all the serious hurricanes since early 1980 s . Except Emily in 1993 .She was a bugger. AN employee at Frank and Frans [ Avon ] said N.C. Marine Fisheries now states that it is illegal to target flounder even for catch and release. Wildlife Officers are checking to see if you have flounder rig on. If they check you and you have a flounder rig you had better be able to lie like hell. Just saying.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

This appears to be the most current guidance


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> View attachment 69125
> 
> This appears to be the most current guidance


Thank you for explaining the reason behind the ruling. on catch and release. The high price of reg. on Hatteras as of today $3.99 a gal. Now that is really having an impact on me.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Just typical double speak from them …yes it’s ok but it still might have a negative impact …to be expected….not surprising.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> Just typical double speak from them …yes it’s ok but it still might have a negative impact …to be expected….not surprising.


I just spoke to someone in Avon. Gas is now $ 4.29 a gas. I can hardly afford gas for my car must less a boat.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Time for an electric drumcycle


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

hatterasjon said:


> I just spoke to someone in Avon. Gas is now $ 4.29 a gas. I can hardly afford gas for my car must less a boat.


HatterasJon

It will be $6.00 soon, may get back to when you could get a bargain on a Suburban or a Yukon, instead of dealers asking a receiving higher than MSRP.

I went for a long walk yesterday to where I go to practice casting my heavers. I just magged a DaiwaSHV20 and wanted to test it before I mailed it off to Salvo for the RedHead Fella to chuck 5 ounce Stingsilvers at Drum this Spring. Felt good to get out in the sun. A beaver had ground down a large tree and the Park Service cut the tree down to prevent it from landing on the Towpath of the C&O Canal at Widewater.

Big Drum came back because no one could keep them. Likely the same thing will occur in a less pronounced way with Flounder and Speckled Trout. 

In the past when I created myself trouble by drinking and screwing the wrong women and getting in barfights because of it...I went Fishing...Fishing always seems to calm me down.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Fishing…it soothes the soul


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Garboman said:


> HatterasJon
> 
> It will be $6.00 soon, may get back to when you could get a bargain on a Suburban or a Yukon, instead of dealers asking a receiving higher than MSRP.
> 
> ...


Mr. Garboman, I now think all the fish species will come back now. Someone told me about a good deal on a diseal


Garboman said:


> HatterasJon
> 
> It will be $6.00 soon, may get back to when you could get a bargain on a Suburban or a Yukon, instead of dealers asking a receiving higher than MSRP.
> 
> ...


Mr. Garboman , I think all the fish species will now be coming back. I just talked to a employee at Teaches Lair in Hatteras . Diesel fuel for boats is now $ 5.08 a gal. Charter boat captains will have to raise their rates from approximately $ 1200.00 a trip probably north of $ 1500.00 . Commercial fishing boats will have to raise their rates accordingly. As Mr. Rogers would say " boys and girls , can you say $ 10.00 a lb. for flounder on the hoof ?" At the rate it's going it will be difficult to be able to afford fish must less fish for them.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> Fishing…it soothes the soul


Jack Daniels soothes it even better.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

hatterasjon said:


> Jack Daniels soothes it even better.


Now for your viewing pleasure .Before you spend a ton of money and head to the NC coast to fish , you should read this article. It is a must read on fishing here in NC . Go to web and type in " Declining of N.C. Coastal Fishing Resource . Feb 13, 2020 . Published in Saltwater Angler. Roy Cooper ran on commitment to help recreational fishermen . He deleted that promise on web after re election. All this and more in this article. Enough to piss off a saint.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

OK..Lets go back to my original post... Will be at Rodanthe Starting November 5th for a week. Any info regarding fishing this time of year is greatly appreciated!!! Tightlines!


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Good to see you again !
From what I have been watching, I'd say ..... DITTO !
Or worse.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

tightlines said:


> OK..Lets go back to my original post... Will be at Rodanthe Starting November 5th for a week. Any info regarding fishing this time of year is greatly appreciated!!! Tightlines!


I was down one year on that week............got nailed by a hurricane. With the weather you can hit it big time on that week, be early or late. There is no year to year time line to follow. I usually go from around 10th of October until the week you mentioned. I just got back this evening. It was rough with some unusually strong undercurrents for this time of year. Fishing SUCKED but as always I enjoyed myself........as for when I am going this year I have a friend who is calling me. If he says come on down you can believe it.


----------

